# Assembling  a cheap mini PC to use as a media center.



## itsrijo (Apr 5, 2013)

I want to assemble a mini PC , to use as a media center .mostly to run XBMC (xbox media center app ). i would like to go for a mini pc because of the small size  




1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
*Ans: Play movies , bit of internet . maybe torrent downloads. and skype .  
I want it to be able to play HD content with no stutters*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* 10k preferable , maybe 15k .*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: no*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Windows 7* 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: i have my old laptops SATA HDD 120 gig . Will that work ? I am currently using it as an external drive inside an enclosure. if not suggest an hdd 250-500 gig * 


6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: No , I've already got a 24 inch LG LCD monitor ( The problem is that its got a vga cable not HDMI , if it supported HDMI i would have got an android mini pc )*



7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

*Ans: I dont need an optical drive,keyboard,mouse,speakers,monitor*


8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: Soon*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

*Ans: I'll get it done by a local assembler guy*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

*Ans: Bangalore/Cochin . buying online is not a problem*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans: What should i do about WIFI . Do i get an external plug in Wifi adapter ?*



*overview:*


*I need a cheap and small sized pc which i can connect to my 24 inch lcd monitor via VGA. It should have sufficent ram so the downloaded HD content wont stutter. It should also have wifi to connect to my home wifi network.*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

I suggest you have a look at the raspberry pi, if the mini pc your buying is for the above mentioned stuff only. Is is available at 3k. Another 0.7k for the enclosure. It may look small, but it can do all the things you want, play 1080p video. If you load Ubuntu onto it, it can download torrents, and use Skype as well. Don't be skeptical when you first see it, it's quite powerfull . See a few YouTube videos on it and you will realise its power.

Link -www.rasberrypi.org, else do a google search on it.

Shiva


----------



## itsrijo (Apr 5, 2013)

I know about raspberry pie but I would prefer a full pc 

I would only get an rpie as a last resort


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 5, 2013)

Intel g530 - rs 2300

Gigabyte h61 d2h  mobo - rs 3000

Corsair value select ram 2gb - rs 1000

Corsair cxv2 430w psu - rs 2600

Cm elite 310 cabi- rs 1800

Total - rs 10700.


----------



## itsrijo (Apr 5, 2013)

can it go cheaper ?  maybe less than 10 k for

processor
mobo
ram 1 gig
cabinet
wifi 
I've already got hdd


I can't get hdmi  cuz I'm restrictee to vga by my monitor

I was also thinking of buying a cheap android thin client with wifi and vga..its available for 5 k but I'm not sure of the quality of that particular product


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 5, 2013)

no cheaper imo.that is minimum


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Which android thin client?? I recommend the rasberry pi. It's reputed and of great quality.

Shiva

Buy a USB hub and you can attach a variety of thing. Get a VGA to HDMI adapter.

Shiva


----------



## itsrijo (Apr 5, 2013)

*How about these...*

This costs about 12.5 k , so almost same price as suggested by ASHISH65. What do you guys think ?
*host.relioproducts.com/images/China/ThinStation/X2500-Image1.png
Very High Performance Thin Client X2500 - 1.8 Ghz, 2 GB DDR3, 8 GB SSD, Win 7 | eBay


More details - *host.relioproducts.com/index.php/p...40-x2550-professional-performance-thin-client

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is a cheaper alternative . Running android 2.3 and costs only about 6k 


*i46.tinypic.com/35bdmzd.jpg
Wifi + 32 Bit Color Dept PC Thin Client VGA+HDMI+Player+Android+1 Ghz Dual Core | eBay


more details -
*host.relioproducts.com/index.php/p...32-bit-thin-client-for-windows-7-2008-xp-2003




I found them on ebay but i dont know how reliable a brand is RELIO .
*host.relioproducts.com - this is their website.



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Which android thin client?? I recommend the rasberry pi. It's reputed and of great quality.
> 
> Shiva
> 
> ...



Are you sure that an HDMI to VGA adapter would work ? I have read that hdmi signals are not often converted properly to VGA.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 5, 2013)

You Need A GPU For HD Video Decoding For That The Budget Is Too Low .... Thats Why GO With A APU ....Also If You Are Going to Use Frodo ... It Has Good Support For APU !!!

CPU: AMD APU A6-3500        4000
MB : GIGABYTE A55M-S2V    3500
RAM G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB     1500
CASE CM Elite 360              1800
PSU Corsair VS 350             2000

Total                               12800


You Can Get A HDD For The Money Left
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500 GB HDD     3500
WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE 1 TB 4500


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 5, 2013)

due better get pc at same price much better than that^.you cannot compare g2010 to that dual core lol

dvi to vga works properly,donot worry


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> due better get pc at same price much better than that^.you cannot compare g2010 to that dual core lol
> 
> dvi to vga works properly,donot worry


 

?????? What DVI To VGA !!!

OP For WIFI Add 
TP-LINK TL-WN781ND 150Mbps Wireless PCI Express Network Nic For RS 650  From Here


----------



## itsrijo (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks Ayuclack for the info , thank you shivakanth.sujit and ashish65 for the quick replies

I am almost all set on the raspberry pie but the HDMI to vga thing is preventing me. (i'll have to research more on that)

I'll go talk to the assembler guy about your suggested configurations. Let's see .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> ?????? What DVI To VGA !!!
> 
> OP For WIFI Add
> TP-LINK TL-WN781ND 150Mbps Wireless PCI Express Network Nic For RS 650  From Here



sorry i mean hdmi to vga


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

get rasberry pi and spend the rest on :-

1. USB HUB
2. WIFI USB Adapter 
3. Extrenal Hard disk as rasberry does not have sata . ( 500gb @3.5K @ Transcend StoreJet 25H3P 2.5 inch 500 GB External Hard Disk - Transcend: Flipkart.com or Buffalo MiniStation Stealth 500 GB External Hard Disk - Buffalo: Flipkart.com )
4.SD Card for boot OS - preferably UBUNTU 
5.Extrenal DVD drive
6.

Don't forget the enclosure for the pi.

Shiva


----------



## itsrijo (Apr 5, 2013)

do you use an R.pi ? because i'd like some help from an experienced PI guy

what if i buy this ?

*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-one-725-netbook-apu-dual-core-2gb-500gb-linux-256mb-graph-nu-sgpsi-025/p/itmdeuqct4hepkhr?pid=COMDEUQAMG9QAUBS&ref=08cdf237-ed5b-4681-8aab-8c044a1c09eb&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=netbooks

space is not an issue . its got its own power . and i bet xbmc will work fine. its got VGA port and apparantly  the 
HD movies playback fine 

SO

What do you guys  think ? i'll use this as my media center - xbmc

and i'll simply buy a raspberry pi to tinker with .. just for fun


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

your choice, but the pi is enough for your needs if its going to be used as a Media centre . It has enormous potential for tinkering and modifications.

Shiva


----------



## Cilus (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ Not everybody is familiar with Android and Linux based OS, especially when you need to configure and add components to it to make it a Media Center hub. I think an Windows PC is best suited for this purpose. Here is my suggestion:-
AMD A4 5300 (3.4 GHz. 1 Module, 2 Core, 2 MB L2 Cache) @ 2.9K
MSI A55 based Motherboard @ 3.3K
Integrated HD 7480D DirectX 11 Graphics (128 SP, VLIW4 design)
Corsair Value Series 8GB 1600 MHz @ 3K
CM Elite 360 1.8K
Antec BP300 @ 1.8K


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

if he is not comfortable with Linux os then the above config is good. If he is , then pi is is ok, he can load some distro which he is comfortable with or one which mirrors windows such as zorian os.

Shiva


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2013)

Dude, Dont go for Raspberry Pi.. It has really bad HD video playback performance.. 
For a media center PC that should be the first priority..
Get a APU based PC and you are good to go


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Dude, Dont go for Raspberry Pi.. It has really bad HD video playback performance..
> For a media center PC that should be the first priority..
> Get a APU based PC and you are good to go



Can you please elaborate from where you got the above mentioned information .

Shiva


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2013)

watch closely, you will notice frameskip

EDIT: I take my words back, it was another video I saw and it lagged like hell..
My bad


----------

